# supercharge or turbo



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

wut would be better for my car being that i wanna make some good power with it...........turbo or supercharge......wut are some advantages between the 2..................and some disadvantages.............i need some answers please........ :hal:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

They're the same advantages and disadvantages as on any other car. Do some reading elsewhere on turbo vs/ SC and decide for yourself.

As for maximum power, the turbo setup on these cars produces much more power, but it's also more expensive.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

look in here:
http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Really depends what you want to do. For ultimate power, a turbo is capable of making more power... but for a mere 250~300whp, either will do just fine.

Really depends how light you want your wallet to be.


----------



## maximaSE327 (Feb 7, 2005)

from what ive read (ive done research too wondering the same thing) a turbo will give u more power but only in a certain rpm range. a supercharger will give a more even power gain over your whole powerband. depends what ur looking for really. turbo is usually better for the track, supercharger more for street racing. hope that helps.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Not true at all-- all depends on the engine size, boost pressure, turbine and turbine housing selection, compressor wheel and compressor housing selection, etc. It's not cut-and-dried. Supercharger type is particularly important when evaluating different superchargers-- screw-type superchargers behave very differently than centrifugal superchargers, for example...


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

well i want it for street.....so im not sure on wut to go wit......................................ive read up on turbos but superchargers im kinda iffffy.........how many different kinds of superchargers are there....wut companys make superchargers for the maxima....... :hal:


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

stillen is the only company that makes superchargers for our cars. they use a vortech blower and theyre centrifical instead of roots.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

what is the difference between the centrifical and roots sc's..................i just need to kno these things................ :hal:


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Centrifugal vs Roots Supercharger*



datboimell said:


> what is the difference between the centrifical and roots sc's..................i just need to kno these things................ :hal:


Any supercharger is belt driven. But, they fall into two broad catagories: Centrifugal or Roots. Think of a Roots supercharger, inside the housing as two screws that spin in opposite directions creating higher intake manifold air pressure. It is said to be a "positive displacement" type system. In other words, it makes your engine seem "bigger" in terms of total displacement than it actually is. The Roots type system usually combines the blower and intake manifold in a combined housing. The OE's use that alot, for example, the Mustang Cobra comes from the factory with a roots type of blower, so did the Ford LIghtining. 

The other system is more like a turnbine system, a housing that is round and circular, that does not replace the existing intake manifold. It usually sits on an adapter plate and is driven by the serpentine belts like any other accessory system, looking like a turbo in fact, but simply belt driven, not exhaust gas driven. It actually forces a higher volume air into the motor, as a whole. Now that air is hot air, and high pressure air. If you remember basic physics, as pressure rises, so does temperature, but volume drops. P/V=T, or Boyles Law.

The system is not self sealed. It typically requires a hole be made inside the oil pan, so that the same engine oil that cools your motor also cools the blower. 

What you must always keep in mind, is that with more air, you need more gas and more spark. You want to maintain the same "stoichemetric" ratio of 14.7:1, that is roughly speaking, 15 parts air to one part fuel. So, since the air increased as a result of the turbo or supercharger, so too should the fuel. So, you'll need bigger injectors, with a higher flow rate. You will also need to make the spark plugs one degree "colder" than stock. Your ECU however, is programmed for the stock amount of air, which is atmospheric pressure, not above atomspheric pressure, to maintain the right air-to-fuel ratio. So, your injectors could be bigger, you can have a supercharger or turbo, but your computer brain must tell it the right air-to-fuel ratio, or a have a reprogrammed "map" between "closed loop" operation, or part throttle, vs WOT (Wide Open Throttle) or "open loop" operation.

The nice thing about the Stillen system, is that they did all the engineering for you. THey put together the right ratio of air, fuel, spark and so forth, and all you're doing is buying it. Stillen has deep connections to Nissan, since he was a factory race car driver for them. It's as close to a "nissan-made" supercharger system as you can get.

Remember,the Nissan motor is high compression motor, about 10:1 compression ratio. To avoid knock, most motors that rely on a power adder likewise get to be rebuilt with a lower compression, such as 8:1. However, you're keeping the guts, or the lower end, the same. With that said, you can not stuff too much air into the motor and the PSI you can put into the motor is limited by the fact that you're not lowering the compression ratio.

So your ability to produce power with either a turbo or a blower is really limited by the fact that you're not rebuilding the motor to be lower compression, but simply adding a power adder. Your motor has to be in FANTASTIC shape before you do this. Make sure you do a compression check and a "leak-down" test before this work is done to the motor, or you will NOT have a motor.

Good luck. Alex


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

easiest install and everything would be the SC, turbo is gonna involve more work, lots of tuning after turbo is actually in the car etc....


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

pretty old post to dig up.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Old post and an old worn out conversation to have. this is like comparing ford to chevy, an ongoing debate that will never end. I do feel however, that it is an important conversation to keep ongoing. There are a lot of kids out there who want to soup up their cars but just don't know how to do anything but throw money at it. And while I agree that throwing money at a car is definitely one major part of a build up, I keep running into kids and adults alike who want to know what to do and why they should do it (in regards to what to buy and make and do to and for their cars). There are a lot of people who do want to be educated consumers and educated drivers, as opposed to the kid who's daddy bought him a WRX for his first car and then replaced it with a hot Mustang when he wrecked it. Sure this is basic forced induction knowledge, but they've gotta learn it somewhere, and I'd just as soon share the wealth.


----------

